# Photo Tourney: Creative



## vroom_skies (Oct 4, 2013)

Should be a fairly simple topic. I'll let ya know if your image doesn't work.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## spirit (Oct 4, 2013)

For the time being I am going to submit this, but I might change it.




Watching The Sunset by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## PCunicorn (Oct 4, 2013)

Magreenery said:


>



Very creative indeed


----------



## Punk (Oct 4, 2013)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/cristauxglace_zps492cb8b6.jpg


----------



## Ankur (Oct 4, 2013)

lock by Ankurpix, on Flickr


----------



## TFT (Oct 4, 2013)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Oxfordshire201185.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow 6 entries in less than 12 hours! Impressive! :good:


----------



## Ankur (Oct 4, 2013)

Just have a little confusion here, does the photography needs to be creative or the content of the photo should be creative??


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 4, 2013)

Ankur said:


> Just have a little confusion here, does the photography needs to be creative or the content of the photo should be creative??



My goal was to have the photo be a creative representation of what is being photographed. However that maybe difficult, so a really creative subject matter could work as well.

Images like this would work:


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 7, 2013)

Last call everyone.


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 8, 2013)

Well this is ready to go up.
However I've had a bad day and am not feeling posting it up.
If someone wanted to take the reigns feel free.

Thanks


----------

